
AI comes of age, this time asking the questions, too - rfreytag
https://www.cringely.com/2018/02/08/prediction-6-artificial-intelligence-comes-of-age-with-questions-more-important-than-answers/
======
saravana85
Need to be careful with AI.. Its high time we focus on what kind of
intelligence we are developing

